
Ask HN: How do you find people with certain expertise within your company? - baron816
When you need to find who&#x27;s responsible for something in a different department, or you need to find who has worked on a particular project, what do you do?<p>In other words, do you have a tool to find who knows what in your organization? Or do you just have to ask around a lot till you find someone who knows how to find someone?
======
lettergram
Funny you should ask that's my entire business:

[https://insideropinion.com/](https://insideropinion.com/)

It's actually a problem in pretty much all medium to large companies! There
wasn't a good solution outside of internal conferences or some centralized
sharing solution... so I built a solution!

Feel free to email me if you're interested.

